# 1955 Girls Blue Schwinn Phantom



## rlhender (Sep 9, 2012)

I picked this one up today...It looks to be in great original condition, can someone whoe really knows tell me if the pedals and seat are correct? also is the blue a one year only bike?

Thanks Rick


----------



## oskisan (Sep 9, 2012)

what pedals?


----------



## skydog (Sep 9, 2012)

These are the pedals on my wife's 1955 Spitfire, but I got the bike when it was 40 yrs. old so I don't know if they are original or not.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Terrific score. The answer to all three questions is yes. If that's original paint its one of the nicest I've seen. If you decide to sell let me know--I've been hunting one of these. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 9, 2012)

i vaguely remember some christmas bike being blue in 55, is this one of them?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2012)

We've actually covered this subject a couple of times here on the forum. Here's the short answer; the girls Phantom was only offered in '55 and was available in black, red, green, & blue. There was a real boys blue Phantom on Ebay a couple of years ago that went to an anonymous buyer in California. I contacted the seller a few times to try and get the contact info of the buyer to no avail. This is what some refer to as the Christmas bike. Rumors are that there was a run of 50 made because President Eisenhowers son (David?) wanted a blue Phantom. There may be some credence to this as the blue bike was found and sold out of Pennsylvania.


----------

